# هل تعلم



## tamer_desh2007 (24 فبراير 2013)

عدد أسفار الكتاب المقدس : 73 سفر

عدد أصحاحات الكتاب المقدس : 1335 أصحاح


أول أية في الكتاب المقدس : في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض

أخر أية في الكتاب المقدس : نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح المسيح مع جميعكم

الأية الوسطي في الكتاب المقدس : تأديباً أدبني الرب والي الموت لم يسلمني

أطول سفر في الكتاب المقدس : سفر المزامير

أقصر سفر في الكتاب المقدس : رسالة يوحنا الثانية

أطول أصحاح في الكتاب المقدس : المزمور ال 119

أقصر أصحاح في الكتاب المقدس : المزمور ال 17

أطول أية في الكتاب المقدس : أستير 9:8 "طويلة بجد"

أقصر أية في الكتاب المقدس  والعهد القديم : لا تزن

اقصر ايه فى العهد الجديد: بكى يسوع

أول صياد في الكتاب المقدس : قايين

أول جبار في الكتاب المقدس : نمرود

أول عاقر في الكتاب المقدس :سارة

أول جارية في الكتاب المقدس : هاجر

اول قاضيه  فى الكتاب المقدس: دبوره 

ما هو أول وعد من الله للبشر؟:أول وعد من الله للبشر كان ان نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية تك15:3


أول رجل لعن  فى الكتاب المقدس :هو قايين {تك4: 9، 11}

أول امرأة لعنت  فى الكتاب المقدس :هي امرأة لوط إذ تحولت إلي
عمود ملح تك26:19.

أول رجل تزوج أكثر من أمرأة " أمرأتين " في الكتاب المقدس : لامك

أطول أسم في الكتاب المقدس : مهير شلال حاش بز ده أسمه لوحده 

أقصر أسم في الكتاب المقدس : جث

أضحم جسم في الكتاب المقدس : جليات

أسمن جسم في الكتاب المقدس : عجلون أسم علي مسمي

أكبر عدد من الأولاد لرجل واحد في الكتاب المقدس : 70 ولد لجدعون ربنا يخلي

أكبر عدد من البنات لرجل واحد في الكتاب المقدس : 60 بنت لرحبعام ال خلف ممتش

أكبر عدد من الزوجات والسراري لرجل واحد في الكتاب المقدس : 1000 زوجة وسارية لسليمان زيدة كمان وكمان 

أكبر عدد من الأزواج لسيدة واحدة في الكتاب المقدس : 7 أزواج لسارة بنت رعوئيل

الوحيد الذي له 24 أصبع في الكتاب المقدس : أبن لرفار

الوحيد الذي لم    يذكر انها أكل خبز في الكتاب المقدس    (((( العهد الجديد)))) : يوحنا المعمدان         لان لم نعلم ادم  كان ياكل ايه

الوحيد الذي أكله الدود وهو حي في الكتاب المقدس : هيرودس الأبن 

الوحيد الذي ولد بدون أب وأم في الكتاب المقدس : أدم

الوحيدة التي ولدت بدون أم في الكتاب المقدس : حواء

الوحيد الذي ولد بدون أب في الكتاب المقدس : المسيح يسوع له المجد

الذين ولدوا بأب وأم في الكتاب المقدس : باقي الأشخاص 

† هل تعلم ان كاتب سفر الملوك هو  ارميا النبى

† هل تعلم  ان   الاممى الوحيد  على الاطلاق    ( اى ليسه يهودى )الذى كتب فى الكتاب المقدس  هو  القديس لوقا البشير  

†هل تعلم ان نوح وعائلتة  هم اول ناس اكلة لحم

† هل تعلم أن قايين قاتل ربع العالم .        انا لا اعلم صح ام خطء  لان لم يزكر ادم وحوء  انجبه  بنات   مع قايين وهابيل ((فى نفس التوقيت   ( القتل) ))  ام لا

† هل تعلم أن أول راع هو هابيل .

† هل تعلم أن يوبال هو أول صانع خيام.

† هل تعلم أن أول مدينة في العالم كانت أسمها حنوك

† هل تعلم أن أول شهيد في العالم هو هابيل .

† هل تعلم أن أول مؤمنة في أوربا هي ليدية .

† هل تعلم أن لامك هو من استخدم تعدد الزوجات .

† هل تعلم أن أدم هو أول مؤسس للعائلة .

† هل تعلم أن أخنوخ هو أول رائد فضاء .

† هل تعلم أن أبيب أو زي ما بيتقال علية نيسان أو أبريل هو نيسان أول شهور السنة في زمن موسى.

† هل تعلم أن أول وصية بوعد هي (( أكرم أباك وأمك )).

† هل تعلم أن أول معجزات السيد المسيح هي تحويل الماء إلى خمر .

† هل تعلم أن أندراوس أول التلاميذ .

† هل تعلم أن شاول أول ملك علي إسرائيل .

† هل تعلم أن كلمتي (السيد الرب ) وردت في سفر حزقيال 71 مرة .

† هل تعلم أن كلمتي (أبن الإنسان) وردتا حوالي 80 مرة .

† هل تعلم أن كلمتي (ملكوت الله) وردتا في إنجيل متي 23 مرة .

† هل تعلم أن أصغر أسفار الكتاب المقدس هي رسالة القديس يوحنا الرسول الثانية .

† هل تعلم أن أصغر أية في العهد الجديد هي في يو (11: 35)
.
† هل تعلم أن كان عمر السيد المسيح عندما تتيح يوسف النجار 16 سنه .

† هل تعلم أن بابا نويل هو القديس نيقولاوس أسقف سميرنا وقد اشتهر بعمل الخير ومساعدة المحتاجين وتقديم الهدايا والعطايا .

† هل تعلم أن أطول اسم في الكتاب المقدس هو : مهيرشلال حاش بز . علي فكرة دة اسمة بس من غير اسم والدة 

†هل تعلم ان موسى  النبى الوحيد الذى تنبء باخبار حدثة قبله بالف السنين  

† هل تعلم ان اخر من تنبأ  عن السيد المسيح ولم  يرى   هو   ذكريا الكاهن ابو يوحنا المعمدان     

† هل تعلم أن أقصر أسم في الكتاب المقدس هو حت .

† هل تعلم أن أول الشهيدات هي الشهيدة تكلا .

† هل تعلم أن ذكرت كلمة مصر في الكتاب المقدس 611 مرة .

† هل تعلم أن أول من استعمل الخاتم في الخطوبة هم الرومان وكان من حديد .

† هل تعلم أن الآية الوحيدة التي نطق بها السيد المسيح ولم يذكرها الإنجليون ولكنها وردت في سفر أعمال الرسل هي "مغبوط هو العطاء اكثر من الأخذ " ( أع 35:20).

† هل تعلم أن الميرون يتكون من 30 نوع ومادة من الأطياب وأول من قام بصنع الميرون هم الرسل ثم البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي ومن المعروف أن أكثر من قام بعمل الميرون قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث ال 117 .

† هل تعلم أن "مهير شلال حاش بز" وهو صاحب أطول اسم في الكتاب المقدس هو أحد ابناء أشعياء النبي ومعناة حمل ثروة وقسم غنيمة. 

† هل تعلم أن في الكتاب المقدس إصحاحان متطابقان وهما اشعياء 37 ، ملوك ثاني 19. 

† هل تعلم أن اصغر كتاب مقدس في العالم طوله مثل عود الكبريت وعرضة أقل من طوله ظهر في إنجلترا وفية 878 صفحة تقرأ بعدسة مكبرة ووزنة 20 جراماً . 

† هل تعلم أن الكتاب المقدس كتب خلال 1600 سنة منها 1500 سنة قبل الميلاد ، 100 سنة بعد الميلاد. 

† هل تعلم أن القديس ديديموس الضرير هو أول من أكتشف طريقة تساعد العميان على القراءة في طريقة الحروف المحفورة على الخشب قبل اكتشاف طريقة برايل .​


----------



## مريم مرمر (6 يوليو 2017)

ميرسي للمعلومات الجميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

